# I want to install FreeBSD9.1 to IBM x 3250 M3



## GoodWolf (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi, this is GoodWolf 

Has anybody installed FreeBSD 9.1 on an IBM x3250 M3 (1U server)? I want to install FreeBSD 9.1 on an IBM x3250 M3, but it stopped during booting from install CD 

The CD is working properly in other systems. How do you respond to that same situation?

Thank you


----------



## gqgunhed (Apr 2, 2013)

Maybe have a look at http://www.freebsd.org/releases/9.1R/hardware.html.
Without any further information it's just guessing, but I think the hardware (some chipset of it) may not be supported. Or it is just a BIOS setting.


----------



## GoodWolf (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you for your reply

The error message is below


```
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <IBM  FOXHOLLW>
```

*W*hen I disabled ACPI, I got an error like this:


```
there is no suitable timer
```

*S*o, I changed the BIOS's System Setting (ACPI, CPU, C-State Related) but the result is the same.

Can any body advise me?


----------

